# Strawberry and a pretty nice one.



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Had the pleasure of fishing with Deadicated1 up at Strawberry this morning. Took the wheeler and cruised over to Haws. Bite was decent, kinda turned on and off till we left at 12:00. 
Sun went in and out of the clouds so some of the pics turnned out better than others. The view from Haws.
[attachment=8:2ceutf43]P1020151.JPG[/attachment:2ceutf43]
[attachment=7:2ceutf43]P1020149.JPG[/attachment:2ceutf43]
[attachment=1:2ceutf43]P1020148.JPG[/attachment:2ceutf43]
Ice was around a foot thick with zero slush. Fished between 15-30 feet of water and caught them on various jigs tipped with chub minnows. We ended up with around fifteen fish to hand and lost a few as we were fighting them to the surface. Deadicated1 caught this Cutt. 
[attachment=6:2ceutf43]P1020166.JPG[/attachment:2ceutf43]
The picture doesnt show too well but the belly was almost florescent orange and had little spots. Never seen one like that.

All the fish fought surprisingly well today but around 930 I hooked one that did not want to come up. It made a few little runs before we finally got its head pointed up and D1 scooped him up! A nice slot buster at just under 24 inches.
[attachment=5:2ceutf43]P1020154.JPG[/attachment:2ceutf43]
[attachment=4:2ceutf43]P1020152.JPG[/attachment:2ceutf43]
[attachment=3:2ceutf43]P1020156.JPG[/attachment:2ceutf43]
[attachment=2:2ceutf43]P1020158.JPG[/attachment:2ceutf43]
[attachment=0:2ceutf43]P1020160.JPG[/attachment:2ceutf43]
Back to be caught another day. A big thanks to Deadicated1 for some good company and help drilling 6 or so holes with the manual auger. And to americanforkdude for some tips on where to go.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice Cuts.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nor-tah--Words cannot describe how jealous I am. That's an awesome fish dude. Nice job.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good lookin fish guys, looks fun. Almost makes me wanna try the berry again!


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice fish! Sounds like a great trip. "Yours is a life that is truly blessed."


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

uhmmm..... Can you lob a brotha a call? I have 4 wheelers... I have a power auger... Oh an not to mention I have been skunked my last 8 lakes! J/K :mrgreen: Glad to see someone getting into some fish and nortah the berry is becomming your beeich if I do say so myself!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Those are some great looking fish, thanks for sharing.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice report brotha!! next time we may need someone with not 2 shoulder surgeries in the last 4 years to help you punch through the ice!! or maybe a power auger :wink: 
what a great day!! the stiff breeze all day made it nice and cool, but i couldnt think of a better way to spend a morning. (after the duck hunt ends,).
cant wait to do it again!!!!
by the way, orvis- the berry is MY BIOTCH!!! i just decided to let nor tah participate today! :wink:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

That's a nice Cutt! Nice catch Nor-tah.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good trip! Nice job finding the slot buster.

Looks like the Berry is retaining its ice pretty well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job, thanks for the cool report.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

wish I could have made it today. gonna hit the soft water in the early morning though.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok Now I am T-O'd. I knew I should have went. Good job Kyle.


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice report Nor-Tah. Thanks for sharing! Also, congrats on letting that slot buster live another day. If we all do that more often, there will be more bigguns for everyone!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats and props for releasing him!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. It was a good trip with good company. I hope to get out on that ice at least once more before it thaws. It was good to see good color in the Cutts and even better to feel the good fight they put up today. 

Orvis-PM sent. If it doesnt turn into the SMFH (slush monster from hell) again like last year, I would be happy to fish it with you. Deadicated and I planned this trip last week and the weather was questionable so I didnt want to make a big deal out of it. We could shoot for the 21st if you want. The moon should be perfect then and that power auger would be SO nice.

Mj- Come up if you get a chance and we will hit it, I am no expert but could take you out if you wanted. I know its a LONG drive for you though.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks again for P.M. Dedicated funny shiz there... As master yoda would say " you have taught your apprentice well (in my best yoda voice)" Will be out of town for the 21st but if you feel up to a trip on the 28th point the way and I will drive :mrgreen: .


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

props as well for releasing that big cutt. as soon as we pulled him out, and put the tape on on him, i was stoked that we finally got one to keep. i was raised on about 1-2 fish fries a week all summer long growing up, and a few here and there during the cold months is always a bonus. not to mention i only caught 3 slot busters this year at the berry. but the point is well taken that there will be more to catch if we put em back once in a while. i actually felt good about putting him back when nor- tah finally talked me into it. plus, i have a few nice rainbows to fry up tonight anyways from earlier in the week!!!
orvis- im not necessarily the pro at the berry, but im kinda tunnel visioned about always going there when i fish, so maybe i was the self-proclaimed master, who got out fished by his "apprentice" :mrgreen:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dang, I knew I should have come! :lol:


----------

